
Facebook Makes API Changes to Be in Sync with OAuth Specs - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2011/08/06/facebook-makes-change-to-be-in-sync-with-oauth-spec/#.TjyzIw8An8U.hackernews
======
thirdusername
That blog post has &amp; in the second code sample that shouldn't be there
according to the (much better) original source:
<http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/533/>

~~~
apievangelist
Thanks. Its been fixed.

